# What Kind of Fish Did I Catch?



## ninjadan (May 29, 2010)

I caught this while fishing under a bridge on the Indian River in Brevard County, Florida. Can anyone identify what type it is?











Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a snapper. Black snapper, maybe.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

looks a bit like the sunfish I find at my cabin, though the head shape is probably wrong, and the coloration is a bit off. Old Salt is likely right.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Used to go fishing with my dad all the time and I think it looks like a snapper...Probably not a black snapper like Salt says. I could be wrong though cuz I havn't gone fishing in a year or two......


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, mine was only a wild guess.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd say mangrove snapper - I used to catch small ones down in the rocks at Sebastian inlet, (maybe 20 miles south) but I've never seen them up by the bridges in the Melbourne/Brevard area - nice catch !


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Like I said a snapper....The question is "what KIND of snapper is it!?!" I think mangrove snapper sounds formiler. I think that's it  Salt was pretty close though!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I missed the brownish-purple stripe on the face the first time. Sorry about that. Yep, it's a Mangrove.


----------



## saim45 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think you catch raw fish.


----------

